# Poncey Latte Drinkers?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just fuck off. Now.

Why is a normal cup of coffee:- fresh filtered, no milk, maybe 1/2 a spoon sugar (especially if hungover as now) - such a sodding rarity?

Is it just me or are the fleece wearing, leisure-shopping plebian knobs that populate this country obsessed with beverages called coffee that only bear faint resemblence to the great drink?

Expresso is an exception - a quick easy effective caffeine shot.

But as for: frappacinos, flappacinos, cappacinos, mochas, americanos with revolting banana and vanilla syrup, irsh coffees and other shit with chemical aerosol creme on top...., the list is endless. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

And if I have to stand behind another lardy leisure tart ordering 5 lattes - 2 with decaff, 1 with semi-skimmed, 2 with skimmed milk whilst I just want a quick and simple black coffee -I am going to scream.

If you don't like the taste of coffee - don't fucking drink it and have hot milk instead you oafs.

Thank-you.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Especially when then stand in Starbucks and order a "Lartay"


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Oh, and is an expresso a really really fast espresso? Does that make you an oaf Gary?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

You're right Gary. Starbucks is EVIL, not just for the "No logo " reasons, but becuase it has made people think coffee is an infinitely variable luxury good. Pathetic.

I won't go to Starbucks, but have been into other pseudo-Starbucks in my time out of desperation. I refuse to order anything other than "a white coffee". If I'm feeling particularly arsy, I refuse to acknowledge what an "americano" or whatever they call a white coffee this week is. "No, just a coffee please". Can keep that one going for about 5 minutes, much to the disgust of the TK Maxx clad plebs waiting behind you in the "mall", or shopping centre as we call them in Britain.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Does that make you an oaf Gary?


_Says Vauxhall driver..............._

No.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You're right Gary. Starbucks is EVIL, not just for the "No logo " reasons, but becuase it has made people think coffee is an infinitely variable luxury good. Pathetic.
> 
> I won't go to Starbucks, but have been into other pseudo-Starbucks in my time out of desperation. I refuse to order anything other than "a white coffee". If I'm feeling particularly arsy, I refuse to acknowledge what an "americano" or whatever they call a white coffee this week is. "No, just a coffee please". Can keep that one going for about 5 minutes, much to the disgust of the TK Maxx clad plebs waiting behind you in the "mall", or shopping centre as we call them in Britain.


Starbucks joins the 'Brands Which Must Die List'.........


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well quite simply you can all fuck off.......

Skimmed milk venti latte to take out, invariably with a skinny raspberry and peach muffin. My favourite breakfast. Then another for lunch......

Starbucks is my home from home. I love coffee, and when made with skimmed milk, a latte *is* a drink where you can actually taste the coffee.

Perhaps its just your local Starbucks branch thats the problem. The 2 I regularly drink in in Cardiff are only full of pretentious twats when I go in....


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> skinny raspberry and peach muffin


Favorite breakfast - thought that was a new muffin out this week? Unless its the skinny raspberry and peach muffin with strawberries thats new.

Still grande americane extra shot to go, with a muffin - sorts you out for the day.

All the twats that fuck about wasting time should fuck off to costa coffee or prets or cafe nero. Know what you want get your cash out before asked - order, pay get drink go to fuckin work.

Dave


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

oh and for a slightly stronger flavour, the Cafe Misto (again with skimmed milk) is lovely...... 1/2 filtered coffee, 1/2 steamed milk....

Its the people that ruin perfectly decent coffee by putting about 3 sugars in it that I don't understand.....


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

the problem with starbucks is that it doesn't even use good coffee - they use cack ie robusta and not arabica coffee which is low grade crap they would otherwise throw away which is why their coffee tastes like mud and you need all that milk in it to take away the horrible taste as much as possible - dickheads have bought into the "lifestyle" with no idea of what they are drinking. plus the steam jockeys mostly have no idea what they are doing and regularly burn the milk. the whole effort is a travesty and ungodly

go find a local cafe (preferably italian) where they serve good quality arabica beans.

the thing i really loathe are those flavoured coffees - with vanilla, caramel etc - what the fuck is that all about - desecration!

... just offf to spoon some taylor's blue mountain into a cafetiere and make the world right again ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Blue Mountain IS good, the world's most expensive coffee IIRC..

I have to agree, I am a coffee snob - there is nothing worse than going to a clients and when they ask if you want a coffee, you then se them reach for the Maxwell House.. eurrgh.. (done in the best Sideshow Bob voice)

I like my coffee like I like my men.... in a plastic cup!

Seriously, coffee should be strong, black and not contaminated in any way, even with sugar.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> there is nothing worse than going to a clients and when they ask if you want a coffee, you then se them reach for the Maxwell House..


yes there is - mellow birds! fucking disgusting  you'd need to snort the whole jar to gt a kick out of it... head_ed is right - people in the andes have been drinking coffee strong and black for thousands of years and this in not because the money grabbing corporate fucks at starbucks (or whatever) hadn't put up a franchise there yet


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> _Says Vauxhall driver..............._
> 
> No.


Charming... I'm sure you wrote on here that they were good cars 

I don't actually like coffee so can't talk. But I do still drive from Cambridge to Harrogate or York to get my tea...


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> I do still drive from Cambridge to Harrogate or York to get my tea...


taylors/bettys is excellent - their vintage darjeeling is pure class - we could always start on tea bags  ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'm a big fan of their Tippy Assam. Superb flavour... No tea bags in my house mate!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yorkshire Tea tea bags for a nice strong brew...


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> I'm a big fan of their Tippy Assam. Superb flavour... No tea bags in my house mate!


the tippy special is great - used to know someone who's dad was the manager of a planation in assam and she gave me a jar of their best and it's still the best assam i have ever tasted... i still miss it :'(


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> Yorkshire Tea tea bags for a nice strong brew...


Did ya know you can get Yorkshire Tea ina green box for hard water areas - makes a difference down here int' south.

Great cuppa.

Also get yourself a bodum tea maker and make proper style tea - bit of English Breakfast is nice in the afternoon :

Dave


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Well quite simply you can all fuck off.......
> 
> Skimmed milk venti latte to take out, invariably with a skinny raspberry and peach muffin. My favourite breakfast. Then another for lunch......
> 
> ...


I rest my case ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

actually yorkshire tea bags are about the best if you insist on tea bags... really pisses me of if you travel around europe and want a cup of tea - why is it that the only tea in sight is liptons tea bags ??? never heard of the fucking things over here and yet they seem to have invaded the continent  shite tea!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> ley link=board=Flame;num=1050214377;start=10#13 date=04/13/03 at 12:04:34]
> taylors/bettys is excellent - their vintage darjeeling is pure class - we could always start on tea bags  ;D


BETTY'S..........oh god that makes me home sick!Betty's in York was my second home, there is nothing better than this place. You've got to have a 'Vienna' coffee and a 'fat rascal' when visiting. _It's a scone type cake by the way boys not a member of staff._

*Sigh* I wonder if my little black bimmer would get me there before closing time. Â : 

PJ
:-*


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

you would be disappointed i'm afraid - taylors (now betty's) has really gone down hill - no table clothes anymore, no real fires, the portions have gone down, the wensleydale is very young and the prices are now astronomical  didn't mind paying for quality, but it's just not there anymore


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> BETTY'S..........oh god that makes me home sick!Betty's in York was my second home, there is nothing better than this place. You've got to have a 'Vienna' coffee and a 'fat rascal' when visiting. Â _It's a scone type cake by the way boys not a member of staff._
> 
> *Sigh* I wonder if my little black bimmer would get me there before closing time. Â :
> 
> ...


I'm quite partial to munching on a Sally Lunn myself given the opportunity...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> 'fat rascal'


thats no way to talk about Martin!!!


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

hmmm... nice bit of curd tart would be nice now...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

Listen, I drink airline coffee every single day and the output of any of these places is infinitely better than what I have to put up with.

But when you consider the utter shite we had to put up with 10 years ago when the standard high street fare consisted of godawful cafes, BHS, Debenhams and other symbols of mediocrity, our "obsession" with coffee has had some benefits.

Every single cafe/shop/deli etc etc has had to make some effort to keep up with these "lifestyle" chains and at least now you're less likely to get that stewed, bitter filter atrocity that used to be so pervasive. Don't get me wrong, it's still out there, but just not as obvious. In general, I can get a decent espresso in a hell of a lot more places now.

I overnighted in Italy last week and was working with one of the biggest know-all cnuts in the company. All the way there, he banged on about Italian coffee and Italian culture and how he always bid for the Italian routes blah blah etc We got to the hotel and he asks the waitress (in English of course) for an "Expresso and a cheese toastie".


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

bobster is right 10 years ago the uk was a coffee desert - apart from taylors and bettys obviously - so things have improved even if there are more crap versions of dried, roasted beans in boiled water with milk than the mind can comfortably imagine...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Isnt this what the Girlies were drinking on their shopping trip and Jampo for that matter ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I work with a guy who orders skinny something something something latte's when he goes to starbucks. Apparently skinny means they should use skimmed milk.. *sigh*.

It just sounds really gay and is mildly annoying.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> thats no way to talk about Martin!!!


She didn't tell you that when we went to Knaresborough (quite a posh town in Yorkshire), I ordered a 'Fat Bastard' instead of a 'Fat Rascal' by mistake.. woman's face in the Tea Shop was a picture


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> for an "Expresso and a cheese toastie". Â


At least he didn't ask for a Croque Monsieur .


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> She didn't tell you that when we went to Knaresborough (quite a posh town in Yorkshire), I ordered a 'Fat Bastard' instead of a 'Fat Rascal' by mistake.. woman's face in the Tea Shop was a picture Â


Reminds me of when an old dear at work retiring and was asked what gift she would like, she smiled and said " a Cold Pork Sausage" I raised my eyebrows and said "I bet you you would you dirty old cow" pnar pnar.

The room silenced and eveyone gawped at me as she had actually said " A Colport Cottage" Â

WTF?

( apparantly its some sort of ornament ;D)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Back on topic.

I like Pret a Manger. I'll have a Cappucino (with at least 3 sugars) with a Brie, basil and tomato baquette.

So that makes me a proper tosser! Cool.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Following closely behind a good cup of quality coffee or tea is a late night hot choclate, made the Mexican way, with lots of freshly-grated real chocolate (not that stuff in a sachet or a jar) and a red chili (pricked with a pin to let just the right amount of flavour out) popped into the milk while warming.

Just the right amount of bite without being overpowering.

Please feel free to flame if you consider this to be a thread hijack. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Back on topic.
> 
> I like Pret a Manger. I'll have a Â Cappucino (with at least 3 sugars) with a Brie, basil and tomato baquette.
> 
> So that makes me a proper tosser! Cool.


Pret a Manger owned by devil brand McDonalds. 

I preferred that shop when it was an ironmongers; greengrocers; butchers; fishmongers; proper English cafe(caff); you get the picture........


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Pret a Manger owned by devil brand Â McDonalds. Â


Flipping heck its true you know everything about everything.

Will you be my coffer on millionaire?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Will you be my coffer on millionaire?


What, you want to put your money in me?

You may on the other hand have meant cougher.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Following closely behind a good cup of quality coffee or tea is a late night hot choclate, made the Mexican way, with lots of freshly-grated real chocolate (not that stuff in a sachet or a jar) and a red chili (pricked with a pin to let just the right amount of flavour out) popped into the milk while warming.
> 
> Just the right amount of bite without being overpowering.
> 
> Please feel free to flame if you consider this to be a thread hijack. [smiley=argue.gif] Â


I am thinking about this one.......


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

It was a deliberate spelling mistake to show how tick I am.

I'm wasted on here, I really am.

I'm off to my usual forum www.mensa.org.uk/mensa/global/resource.html or www.danceround-yer-handbag.com wear I will find proper clever folk, erm.....like. Â


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Bet you clicked it...........thicko ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

And another thing -when your're in the queue why not stand in front of the counter, no in fact why not do your very best to hide the counter behind your fat ass to stop me seeing what delightful muffins they have in today.

Oh and when I politely say excuse me why mumble something, shuffle 2 inches to the right and still stay in the way. Bet you drank a fuckin, regular, wet, skinny, latte, with sugar and nutmeg. Bitch

Dave


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

A "muffin".

Is that a poor quality excuse for a sponge cake with a mid-Atlantic name so that it sounds special?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

You do know that 'Muffin the Mule' is against Law, don't you?

As is 'Dobbin the Donkey', for that matter.

[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> She didn't tell you that when we went to Knaresborough (quite a posh town in Yorkshire), I ordered a 'Fat Bastard' instead of a 'Fat Rascal' by mistake.. woman's face in the Tea Shop was a picture


Martin - that's made my evening! Superb... I'll never get my order right again...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Martin - that's made my evening! Superb... I'll never get my order right again...


 ;D Hmmm that reminds me, I was in a sandwich shop in a little village outside Leeds and they did these amazing sandwiches...roast pork, apple sauce and sage & onion stuffing (optional). The shop was absolutely packed and then I looked over at my co-worker (who was in another queue) and shouted at the top of my voice. "Hey, Pam you never mentioned if you wanted stuffing?".....The moment that sentence left my lips I knew I'd said the wrong thing! The whole place was in hysterics, well everyone apart from Pam! ;D  :


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I love Latte, & even more so; Caramel Maciato (sp?). Yummy...

I also like normal filter coffee, but that is easy to make at home. If I am going to be paying Â£2+ for a cup of coffee I want something special


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Today's running total: 3x Skinny Venti Lattes (2 takeouts, 1 drink in) and a giant chocolate cookie.

Fucking good job I'm a contractor


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I sense a new thread just to piss of the anti starbucks lot

Today

1 grande americano, extra shot
Apple and Cinamon muffin
1 grande americano (1/2 price - my client has a starbucks in house!!)

Must get some of those caramel wafer biscuts next time.

Dave


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

forgot - my favourite barista (very nice young Aussie girl) gave me a free extra shot in my first of the day. "Monday morning, say no more......" she said


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

She won't be working there long mate - she'll be off to work in a bar in London soon!

One other thing as were in the flame room. When I want 'room for milk' I will fuckin ask for it. So fill it to top with hot water you too stupid to work the till hot water boy.

Extra shots always a goodun - only 15p as well - bargain.

Just rememberd in one starbucks I could walk in pay and get my coffee without having to ask for my usual. Quality service ffrom the Iranian barista.

Dave

Dave


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> I sense a new thread just to piss of the anti starbucks lot
> 
> Today
> 
> ...


Bet you have a big cup and saucer at home that you_have_ to have your coffee in and a DVD of Friends series 8. Oh, puhleeeese :-/


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Bollocks do I.

I've got proper espresso cups, only a stove top espresso maker though, and quality coffee cups.

BTW whats so special about series 8 of friends - I'm not as much of a fan as you so i don't know 

I would like a plumbed in proper coffee machine though bit pricey mind.

And I drink tea from a mug so bollocks to you!!!

Dave


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I may write to starbucks and ask for one in Godalming, I think it needs one, they could put it in the empty shop next door to Si (which is shite since it changed from tortellinies)

Dave


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

well considering Cardiff is about the size of a small puddle, we're doing quite well to have 3 SB in the centre of town.....


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> forgot - my favourite barista (very nice young Aussie girl) gave me a free extra shot in my first of the day. "Monday morning, say no more......" she said


jesus - you must have really looked rough this morning ! ;D


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> Bollocks do I.
> 
> I've got proper espresso cups, only a stove top espresso maker though, and quality coffee cups.
> 
> ...


You protest too much, hence two uses of the bollocks word.

I reckon you drink Nescafe. From a plastic jug. With powdered milk or Coffeemate. And Canderel.

Go on. Admit it.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I wish we had some good independant coffee shops in this country. Â The ones I visited in the US are great - and American colleagues cringe and apologise every time they see a Starbucks in the UK.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Nescafe gold blend baby killing coffee in the office - hence the need for a Starbucks in Godalming.

or English Breakfast tea with just a spot of milk.

Dave


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Knaresborough (quite a posh town in Yorkshire


Knaresborough? Posh? ??? ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or Harrogate? :, This also has a Betty's !


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Betty's tea shop is great  I've been there a few times...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Does anyone like Nescape Frappe?

It is basically ice cold coffee for the hot summers! Very popular in Greece as it is plain daft to drink hot coffee when it is 40C!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I thought that drinking hot drinks in hot weather actually helped you to cool down.. something to do with bringing your internal body temperature closer to the hot temperature outside.

Anyway - Ive had frapuccino's before - and love 'em.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well...hot drinks may you sweat...and you don't like to sweat more than you already are!

A cool coffee can be very refreshing.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Would anyone like to see a photo of my coffee machine?

Well tough, coz here it is ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Lisa,

Would you care to take a photo of the coffee machine as it is in your kitchen? I am sure it will be a lot better with the surroundings! ;D

Can we all come to have coffee in your place then? I would love a double Espresso!!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Yeh wanky Latta drinkers give me a good Mocha anyday!!!


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)




----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

I prefer birds a little less mellow meself :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nice coffee maker Lisa btw .

I at home actually boil the milk and whisk it in a saucepan so it becomes really frothy then add this to my instant coffee. This is my home made cappuccino thingy whatsit how ever you spell it and say it :-[.

So can anybody recomment a fabby coffee machine that is all singing and dancing and does a wicked froth so I can go out and buy one


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> So can anybody recomment a fabby coffee machine that is all singing and dancing and does a wicked froth so I can go out and buy one Â


Try this one, but be careful that the price doesn't make your eyes water[smiley=bigcry.gif]:

http://www.bella-italia.com/cgi-bin/Sof ... 1050526959

They sell them in the coffee shop we usually visit after lunch here in Luxembourg, but as far as I can tell they have never sold one.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

You bunch of poncey fuckers. [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> You bunch of poncey fuckers. Â [smiley=stupid.gif]


And sooo, Grasshoppa, the circle is closed.

Quote from some blind git on Kung Fu ca. 1977. ;D [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------

